# Need for Speed



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Buenos dias everyone.
I'm learning how much I just love building a webserver.  

Ok. I have a business line right now. I plan on going fiber in the next short while when I have the money, but for right now my ISP "COX business" has me on a business 15,000kbps down/2,000kbps up. 
Running vadious speed tests on the net get me an average within 20%+/- depending on the location..

The problem is whn someone downloads from my server they are getting 100-300 kbps downloading a file via http. There is no other traffic on my server.
I'll run a test right now. 
Using IE7 HTTP, I downloaded 4.22MB in 10sec or 432KB/Sec
Using IE7 FTP , I downloaded 4.22MB in 1sec or 4022KB/Sec
DD tried HTTP from 2000 miles away and got 150-200KB/Sec
------
I expected FTP to be faster but not so drasticly faster, and my http transfer is only a small fraction of what I should have.
I called my ISP, and spoke to 2 technicians and a sales rep. They swear there is no cap or filter limiting my speeds. I was hopeing it would be that simple.
-----
So, does this sound right? 
Is it possibly Win Server 2003 needing a tweak, or possibly my network setup allocating bandwidth? 
Ahhh// I'm open for ideas please.. :4-dontkno


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

First, you're mixing K*b*ps and K*B*ps. They're completely different things. :smile: But I understand what you're getting at. What HTTP server are you running? Do you have any additional modules installed? What are you using for an FTP server? Or are you just downloading from other FTP servers?


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

lol.. woops.. didn't notice i was doing that.
Running Apache with ApacheTriad
Uses SlimFTP thats packaged with triad.
All runs on MS Server 2003 - nothing else installed.

I downloaded from the server using ftp from IE7 and FF just using an ftp address.

Heres my network. Have you ever head of having a "second layer" in your network by using a switch? I have one, never used.








:grin: p.s. You have any experience in Xmail


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I didn't bother with SlimFTP, I found BulletProof FTP to be MUCH easier to to setup and use.

My network consists of two routers, but one is working as a hub. I suppose that's close to layering.

I think I broke XMail on my server...


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

What is layering. I've been told that yoru routers will balance your bandwidth to your other devices, and to use another layer to get around this. Ever heard that.
I'm shortly about to give up on Apache Triad, as I just cant get stinking email to work on my system. Fun for today.
 :1angel: :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

The way you have everything set up, everything looks normal. You might want to check and see if your router has QoS capabilities (Quality of Service). This will allow a certain machine to have primary use of the bandwidth to allow the best possible throughput. Generally, this is used with VOIP and those that want the best pings for gaming. 

As far as Xmail, I don't have much experience with Windows based software. I'm primarily a Linux guy.


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Is there a version of linux I could use instead of 2003 + apachetriad, that bundles and might make this simpler. All these ported programs have crap support and are buggy.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

STINEHART said:


> Is there a version of linux I could use instead of 2003 + apachetriad, that bundles and might make this simpler. All these ported programs have crap support and are buggy.


I don't think it'll be any easier. You'll have to either compile Apache/PHP by hand or install via RPM. All configuring is done via text files, but you're probably used to that anyway with Apache on Windows.


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Decisions Decisions.. lol


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I think that EasyPHP includes a basic Apache server...


----------

